# bunny sheds



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just wondering if any of you guys could kindly post pics of your sheds  in the new house there`s 2 sheds in the garden and rather than fill one with junk like my oh had planned  i think i`m gonna make it especially for the buns and that way they can run around in it till their hearts content and i can open my alley door without fear of him waiting to make the great escape.

it`ll probably end up just being done in bits and bobs but i figure if i can get some ideas then it`ll give me a place to start from and the sooner i can get it in order to put a hutch in the better and can just add bits from there too. tbh i think all i`d need to do to get them in there in the first place is clear all the junk my oh started to accumulate already (it`s amazing how fast men seem to do that) and possibly put some lino down on the floor to make it easier to clear up any mess rather than it going onto the wooden floor?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to go mad with pictures but they all show different bits!

The inside of the shed:








The back half of the shed:








The run, doesnt have grass anymore, just slabs, it also has 2 shelfs and the closest end now and bamboo screening half way up on that end, I am always changing things 








A couple of the shelves, well the lower one was a dog crate at the point, its a shelf now!








The whole set up:








As you can see they have shelves on both sides, they have a long one on the right, 2 smaller ones at different heights on the left, then just inside the door there is a shelf on the left. They just jump onto them, the lower ones between 18 and 20inches high, then they jump on that to get to the higher 3ft one. 
The run has now got 2 shelves in it aswell, one at 18inches as a step up and one at 3ft. 
A dog flap leads between the shed and covered run.

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Heres a good link:
Pictures of Housing - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the pics, your shed looks lovely  will go take a look at the link now!

i`m starting to get excited about having playmates for leo, been missing having a mini lop around too. i`ve been wanting a blue mini lop for so long so i`m having a blue buck and a lilac doe, they`re stunning but obviously won`t be able to have full run of the shed till the boy is fixed at least


----------

